# 2016 Chevy Corvette Z06 Torch Red PPF & Evo Quartz Pro 9H Detail



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

We had a 2016 Corvette Z06 in torch red come into our shop wanting to get the best protection available. We highly recommend wrapping the front end of the corvette with Paint Protection Film since it resists all the rock chips and road debris from normal everyday highway driving. We also like to wrap the rocker panels, since in our experience the intake on the rocker panel starts to get chipped unless you have a side skirt package installed already.
Here are some before shots in the sun of the only marring/imperfections we could find on the vehicle.



First thing first is prepping the vehicle, this consists of a basic wash, mild claybar, and towel dry. Then you get to tape up all the trim to make it easier to clean later. We then use our Evo21 Dual Action Polisher along with Blue Foam Pad/ 3000 Ultra Finish Polish to get a jeweled finish we are happy with. This particular vehicle, wasn't bad at all since the dealership didn't have a chance to mar it with their towels. After polishing the vehicle you are ready to install the film of your choice in this case we used Suntek PPF.


For this vehicle we did the front bumper, full fenders, full hood, mirrors, rocker panels, and door handle inserts. The customer wanted maximum protection which this will cover and help keep the color of the paint looking it's best without having to fix a bunch of rock chips with touchup paint or re spray later in the future.





Once the vehicle is wrapped we then proceed to Evo Quartz. This step will give the PPF Film increased durability along with the rest of the paint that is not protected by the film. We applied our Pro 9H coating which lasts 4 years and holds the most amount of solids out of any ceramic/glass coating in the market. The car came out phenomenal and you can't even tell the front end is wrapped with the film!







We always look forward to your comments and


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice work as always guys but if I can choose I would go for the orange one from other day :thumb: it's my birthday next month if you are stuck for ideas of what to get me. :lol:


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

This was a stunning american beast and our company car is a black version with custom mods and one off vorsteiner wheels.:thumb:

We will post pictures soon



Hufty said:


> Nice work as always guys but if I can choose I would go for the orange one from other day :thumb: it's my birthday next month if you are stuck for ideas of what to get me. :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What a car, looks fantastic .


----------



## johnwoo (Feb 24, 2011)

Great car! Love it. I'm visiting Las Vegas in May this year. Maby I Will drop by to check out your work irl! Is that even possible?


----------

